# Juvenile Pigeon found…Advice please



## Blue_Eyed_Squirrel (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi,

Please can you help with some advice, last night under the very same bridge I mentioned about the other pigeon I found, I found yet another juvenile pigeon.

This one appears well, although it was huddled up all alone, no other pidjies in sight and it was a cold and wet night.

I took it home and I have kept it in a warm cage with dove mix seed and water.

It is fully feathered although under its wings its bare with new adult feathers still in their sheath, getting ready to come out.

Its alert and appears that its poops are well formed, but when it comes to feeding its not great.

It pecks at the seed but doesn't seem to know how to eat them properly.

It squeaks if you move towards it too quickly.

Can you give me some advice on feeding, so that it can keep its strength up?

Thanks again for your time folks.


----------



## Blue_Eyed_Squirrel (Oct 26, 2013)

Anyone please?….does it need any medication or do I need to do anything specific for it?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

If he is warm and isn't dehydrated (poops sound good) try defrosting peas and corn in warm water and popping them into his beak one at a time. Aim for 30 to start with then wait until his crop empties (overnight) before feeding again.

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/peasandcorn.htm


----------



## Blue_Eyed_Squirrel (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi Feefo, I'll give that a go...thank you for your reply. 

He still has a few yellow feathers on his head and is spending a lot of time grooming.


----------



## spiritflys (Aug 6, 2012)

All the best on your rescue, Blue_Eyed_Squirrel. Thank you for rescuing this little fellow. Please keep us posted on his progress. Feefo is the best, so give her advice a try, lol.


----------



## Blue_Eyed_Squirrel (Oct 26, 2013)

Thirty peas given to the little one. 
He is relaxing on his heat pad and seems fairly happy. 

How do I teach him to actually eat the dove mix, he pecks at it but its like he doesn't quite know to open his beak a little wider to eat them!


----------



## Blue_Eyed_Squirrel (Oct 26, 2013)

Progress this evening. 

Perry the pigeon managed to peck the peas from my hand and swallow them

He still isn't 100% at getting them In to his beak, but he went nuts when he saw I'd brought more peas out. 

He was squeaking and flapping away!

He is adorable, I'll post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## spiritflys (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow! that is great! Just remember to check his crop every 2 hours and see if it is empty and if it is, pop in another 30 peas till bedtime. Do you know how to locate the crop on the bird, luv?


----------



## Blue_Eyed_Squirrel (Oct 26, 2013)

I think it's just a little bit above the breast. Is that the right place?

Sort of an inch lower than his throat?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is right,this link shows the location of the crop and how it looks before and after feeding by a human (parent pigeons seem to fill them more than we do, but they know what they are doing so it is safer for them.

http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/WLR/BabyPij&DuvFeedg.htm


A little pot of canary seed should get him eating on his own, you will have to make sure he knows where water is and how to drink it.


----------



## Blue_Eyed_Squirrel (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi Feefo & Spiritflys 

Even more progress this evening, Perry is now eating dove mix on his own!

I'm currently working on my mobile, so I cannot post a pic from here.. I'll try and post one later this week. 

But he had a beautiful mix of colours and I'm assuming he is a he. 

Any ideas how I sex Perry?


----------



## spiritflys (Aug 6, 2012)

Well, luv, you have Spiritflys doing a jig of happiness. Well done! Just keep it up, make sure he is warm. Not sure if you mentioned putting him on a heating paid, if already done, forget I asked (getting old). If you have turn it on LOWEST SETTING, put a towel over it and place it UNDER his cage, whilst allowing enough room for him to move off the pad if he wants to if getting too warm. Will be following your post. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Blue_Eyed_Squirrel (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you Spiritflys. 

He is a handsome little fellow. 

Although I am somewhat concerned by his behaviour, he has become quite aggressive towards me. I'm getting lots of squeaks, pecks and wing pops. I'm not sure why he is acting this way. 

Most pigeons I've helped have been adults and have later been released. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

If he is going to be released then his behaviour is a good thing!


----------



## Blue_Eyed_Squirrel (Oct 26, 2013)

Feefo, ideally I would like to release him. 

I already have two I cannot release. 

One has PMV and never learnt to fly. 

One has both wings broken and rules the house 

It depends if Perry learns to fly etc, he is making good efforts at it.


----------



## Blue_Eyed_Squirrel (Oct 26, 2013)

*Perry - Update*

Hi All,

This is a photo of Perry our little friend.

He made the decision that he wanted to stay and so he will, until such time that he decides to leave….if he ever does 

But he is absolutely adorable, very affectionate and follows us around like he is stuck to us with glue.

He has been with us since 18th January and we are now definitely HIS humans 

I have gone so far as to buy him some pigeon pants lol 

Thank you for all your advice folks, I was very sad that stinger passed away, but Perry came along and has helped us understand the way of the winged Angels.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

How very cute & adorable....he seems quite comfortable taking a nap on your arm


----------



## Blue_Eyed_Squirrel (Oct 26, 2013)

Darren, he is quite cheeky. 

He will nap on my arm or my shoulder, he loves to preen me. 

He loves to tug at my earlobes or just snuggle into my neck and squeak. 

I gave him the choice to leave on three consecutive days and he came back. 

If at anytime he decides to go, I won't have a problem with it...but for now he seems content on keeping us as his family. 

His friend is now Ruby the cat and Testudo the tortoise lol


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Blue_Eyed_Squirrel said:


> Darren, he is quite cheeky


I don't doubt that for a second 

I would probably just keep him......and the fact you have a couple of others will see him have a good life .


----------



## Blue_Eyed_Squirrel (Oct 26, 2013)

It's definitely a choice I'll leave up to him. 

But I suspect he will probably stay as he is very settled here. 

Besides, I like the snuggles he gives me


----------

